# Diagnose Rear Actuator/Latch 2013



## Dave Varon (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi,
2013 Rogue rear lift won't latch, or lock using keyfob or door switch.

When actuator motor is off the vehicle, the motor will turn with 12V. 
When the latch is off the vehicle, it will engage using a screwdriver to simulate the catch, or the catch itself, and the plastic release works as well.

When the actuator is on the vehicle, it's motor does not turn.
When the actuator/latch are both installed, the latch will not engage manually using the screwdriver or the catch.

I'm measuring 8V across the black and white motor leads at the actuator connector. I also confirmed the 10A fuses labeled "Elec Parts" are good, and couldn't ID any other possibly relevant fuses.

The issue occurred arbitrarily, without warning, i.e., one night it worked, the next morning it didn't. It was after an 8 hour drive in heavy rain at 40F, followed by freezing temps. I suspect a short somewhere, perhaps in the latch, perhaps caused by icing, is preventing it from engaging.

The only other issue of which I'm currently aware is the aftermarket remote start is wonky. It will start the car, but won't close the circuit even after key insertion and removal (found this out the hard way with a dead battery.) This issue was not discovered until one or two weeks after the actuator issue. I suppose if there is an electrical problem, it could be related.

How best to diagnose from this point? Is the voltage correct? Is there a good way to check the latch leads? Is there anyway to test the latch function? 

Any insight you can provide will be most helpful.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The aftermarket remote start could be causing your problem. If you can remove the aftermarket component, it may fix your situation. You might try to perform an ECU code readout with a scan tool to see if there are any fault codes that may be set relating to the rear door operation. If there are fault codes, then post the actual codes here on the forum so that we can further help you.


----------

